# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** أتظن أنها محجبة ؟؟!! حملة التعريف بالحجاب الشرعى .. ارجو التثبيت ..

## ابو مؤمن

*
****


( وان هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون)*

(سورة الانعام آيه رقم 153).

*الحمد لله الذي هدانا لدينه القويم وأرشدنا إلى صراطه المستقيم الحمد لله الذي هدانا لشكر هباته ووفقنا للعمل بما يقرب من مرضاته،أما بعد:

 لا يخفي علي كل من له معرفة ما عمت به البلوى في كثير من البلدان من تبرج الكثير من النساء ( المسلمات ) وسفورهم وعدم تحجبهن من الرجال وإبداء الكثير من زينتهن التي حرم الله عليهن إبداءها،فنرى انتشار الحجاب بين أخواتنا،وأصبحنا نرى فتيات محجبات في كل مكان ولكن هناك أمر ما !!

ظهر خلل في تفسير كلمة الحجاب لدى البعض وللأسف فهم كثير،وظنوا إن كلمة الحجاب تعني فقط ( غطاء الراس )

فهل كل من تغطي شعرها فقط تسمى محجبة ؟؟!!

وربما تلبس ملا بس ضيقة تفصل جسدها وربما تضع العطور والمكياجات وهي تعتقد أنها قد تحجبت ولا شك أن ذلك من المنكرات العظيمة والمعاصي الظاهرة ومن أعظم أسباب حلول العقوبات ونزول النقمات لما يترتبعلي التبرج والسفور من ظهور الفواحش وارتكاب الجرائم وقلة الحياء وعموم الفساد .

وقد أمر الله سبحانه وتعالي في كتابه الكريم بتحجب النساء ولزومهن البيوت وحذر من التبرج والخضوع بالقول للرجال صيانة لهن عن الفساد وتحذيرا ً لهن من أسباب الفتنه .
* 
* لنعرف معنى الحجاب الذي فرضه الله على المسلمات *  

** *

**ما معنى الحجاب ؟ 

فالحجب في اللغة هو: المنع. قال ابن فارس: « الحاء، والجيم، والميم، أصل واحد، وهو: المنع. يقال: حجبته عن كذا؛ أي منعته. وحجاب الجوف: ما يحجب بين الفؤاد وسائر الجوف».

فالحجاب يحجب الشيء عن الشيء حساً ومعنى، ومن الحسي منه: حجز المحجوب عن رؤية المحتجب. ومنه قوله تعالى:{ كلا إنهم عن ربهم يؤمئذ لمحجوبون }؛ أي عن النظر إليه تعالى.

- وقيل للواقف بباب السلطان : حاجبا، لأنه يحجب الناس عن رؤية الملك إلا بإذنه. 

وبه يعرف أن الحجاب هو:الحاجز الفاصل بين الشيئين فصلا كاملا،كما في قوله تعالى: { وبينهما حجاب }؛ أي بين الجنة والنار، أو أصحابها، يفصل بينهما فصلا تاما.

هذا هو معنى الحجاب، ويشترط فيه أن يكون كاملا، حتى يصح المعنى، أما حجب بعض الشيء دون بعضه، فليس حجابا للشيء.

هذا المعنى اللغوي يوافق المعنى الشرعي لحجاب المرأة؛ فحجاب المرأة هو: الحاجز الذي يفصل بينها وبين الرجل الأجنبي، يمنع من اطلاعه على شيء، من بدنها ومحاسنها.* 

**

 *أدلة من القرآن الكريم تثبت وجوب الحجاب
على المرأة المسلمة منها: 

الدليل الأول

قال الله عز وجل " وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن " 

( الآية :53 سورة الأحزاب)

فإن في هذه الآية معنى واضح في وجوب تحجب النساء عن الرجال وتسترهن منهم. 
وقد أوضح الله سبحانه وتعالى في هذه الآية أن التحجب أطهر لقلوب الرجال والنساء وأبعد عن الفاحشة وأسبابها وأشار سبحانه وتعالي إلى إن السفور وعدم التحجب خبث ونجاسة وأن التحجب طهارة وسلامة .
فيا معشر المسلمين تأدبوا بتأديب الله وامتثلوا أمر الله وألزموا نساءكم بالتحجب الذي هو سبب الطهارة ووسيلة النجاة.

***
* 
الدليل الثاني

قال الله عز وجل " يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرف فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما "

( الآية : 59 سورة الأحزاب )

أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى جميع النساء المؤمنين بإدناء جلابيبهن على محاسنهن من الشعور والوجه وغير ذلك حتى يعرفن بالعفة فلا يفتتن ولا يفتن غيرهن فيؤذيهن .

***
* 
الدليل الثالث

قال الله عزوجل " قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون /30/وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمورهن علي جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو ءابائهن أو ءاباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني أخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا علي عورات النساء ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن وتوبوا إلي الله جميعا أيه المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون/31/ "

( الآية 31 سورة النور )

أمر الله سبحانه المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغض الأبصار وحفظ الفروج وما ذاك إلا لعظم فاحشة الزنا وما يترتب عليها من الفساد الكبير بين المسلمين ولان إطلاق البصر من وسائل مرض القلب ووقوع الفاحشة وغض البصر من أسباب السلامة من ذلك.

***
* 
وروي الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وأبن ماجة عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن محرمات مع رسول الله فإذا حاذونا سدلت أحدانا جلبابها علي وجهها من رأسها فإذا جاوزونا كشفناه .

***
* 
وقد ثبت إن النبي صلى الله علية وسلم لما أمر بإخراج النساء إلي مصلي العيد قلن : يا رسول الله أحدنا لا يكون لها جلباب فقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ( لتلبسها أختها في جلبابها ) رواة البخاري ومسلم .

اذاعلم هذا تبين أن ما يفعلة بعض نساء هذا الزمان من التبرج والزينة والتساهل في أمر الحجاب وإبراز محاسنهم للأجانب وخروجهن للأسواق متجملات متعطرات أمر مخالف للأدلة الشرعية ولما علية السلف الصالح وإنه منكر يجب علي ولاة الأمر من الامراء والعلماء ورجال الحزبة تغييره وعدم إقرارة كل علي حسب طاقتة ومقدرتة وما يملكه من الوسائل والاسباب التي تؤدي الي منع هذا المنكر وحمل النساء علي التحجب والتستر وان يلبسن لباس الحشمة والوقار وأن لا يزاحمن الرجال في الاسوق
*
*شروط الحجاب*
**  
*
أولا
( استيعاب جميع البدن إلا ما استثني ) 

فهو في قوله تعالى : { يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما } . 

ففي الآية الأولى التصريح بوجوب ستر الزينة كلها وعدم إظهار شيء منها أمام الأجانب إلا ما ظهر بغير قصد منهن فلا يؤاخذن عليه إذا بادرن إلى ستره . 

قال الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره : 

أي : لا يظهرن شيئا من الزينة للأجانب إلا ما لا يمكن إخفاؤه ، قال ابن مسعود : كالرداء والثياب يعني على ما كان يتعاطاه نساء العرب من المقنعة التي تجلل ثيابها وما يبدو من أسافل الثياب فلا حرج عليها فيه لأن هذا لا يمكن إخفاؤه  . 



ثانيا
( أن لا يكون زينة في نفسه ) 

لقوله تعالى : { ولا يبدين زينتهن } فإنه بعمومه يشمل الثياب الظاهرة إذا كانت مزينة تلفت أنظار الرجال إليها ويشهد لذلك قوله تعالى : { وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى } سورة الأحزاب:33 ، 



ثالثا
( أن يكون صفيقا لا يشف ) 

فلأن الستر لا يتحقق إلا به ، وأما الشفاف فإنه يزيد المرأة فتنة وزينة ،وفي ذلك يقول صلى الله عليه ويلم: "سيكون في آخر أمتي نساء كاسيات عاريات على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العنوهن فإنهن ملعونات " زاد في حديث آخر :"لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها لتوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا " . رواه مسلم من رواية أبي هريرة . 

قال ابن عبد البر : أراد صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء اللواتي يلبسن من الثياب الشيء الخفيف الذي يصف لا يستر فهن كاسيات بالاسم عاريات في الحقيقة . نقله السيوطي في تنوير الحوالك (3/103) . 



رابعا
( أن يكون فضفاضا غير ضيق فيصف شيئا من جسمها ) 

فلأن الغرض من الثوب إنما هو رفع الفتنة ولا يحصل ذلك إلا بالفضفاض الواسع ، وأما الضيق فإنه وإن ستر لون البشرة فإنه يصف حجم جسمها أو بعضه ويصوره في أعين الرجال وفي ذلك من الفساد والدعوة إليه ما لا يخفى فوجب أن يكون واسعا 



خامسا
( أن لا يكون مبخرا مطيبا )

عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرت على قوم ليجدوا من ريحها فهي زانية " 

وسبب المنع منه واضح وهو ما فيه من تحريك داعية الشهوة وقد ألحق به العلماء ما في معناه كحسن الملبس والحلي الذي يظهر والزينة الفاخرة وكذا الاختلاط بالرجال ، انظر " فتح الباري " (2/279) . 



سادساً
( أن لا يشبه لباس الرجل ) 

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال ( لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال ) 



سابعاً
( أن لا يشبه لباس الكافرات ) . 

فلما تقرر في الشرع أنه لا يجوز للمسلمين رجالاً ونساءً التشبه بالكفار سواء في عباداتهم أو أعيادهم أو أزيائهم الخاصة بهم وهذه قاعدة عظيمة في الشريعة الإسلامية خرج عنها اليوم - مع الأسف - كثير من المسلمين حتى الذين يعنون منهم بأمور الدين والدعوة إليه جهلاً بدينهم أو تبعاً لأهوائهم أو انجرافاً مع عادات العصر الحاضر وتقاليد أوروبا الكافرة حتى كان ذلك من أسباب ضعف المسلمين وسيطرة الأجانب عليهم واستعمارهم.



ثامناً
( أن لا يكون لباس شهرة ) 

فلحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من لبس ثوب شهرة في الدنيا ألبسه الله ثوب مذلة يوم القيامة ثم ألهب فيه ناراً".

والله أعلم*

(منقول)
 أرجو التثبيت

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*إليك أختي في الله بعض البطاقات المعبرة وأتمنى أن تنال رضاك
**
 














وأكتفي بهذا القدر وأختم بهذه الصورة اللطيفة والحلوة
ولكم التعليق
سبحان الخالق



*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

الحجاب


 فرض الله تعالى الحجاب على المرأة المسلمة تكريما لها ، و حفاظا على مكانتها السامية من أن تمس بسوء من الفساق و أشباه الرجال . كما أن الحجاب يمنع من وقوع الرجال في فتنتهن ، و يحفظهن من الأذى المترتب على ذلك .
 ففي الإسلام يجب على كل امرأة مسلمة أن تلبس الحجاب الشرعي أمام الرجال الأجانب ، و هم جميع الرجال باستثناء المحارم ،

 و هم :

 1 الآباء 2  الأجداد 3  آباء الأزواج 4  أبناء الأزواج

 5  أبنائهن 6  الأخوة 7  أبناء الأخوة 8  أبناء الأخوات 

 9  الأعمام 10  الأخوال 11  المحارم من الرضاع

 كما ورد فى الاية الكريمة

 {وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }
 النور31


 و تحرم مخالفة شرط من شروط الحجاب الشرعي الثمانية أينما وجد الرجال الأجانب . فبعض النساء يرتدين حجابا شرعيا خارج بيوتهن ، و لكنهن يخالفن بعض هذه الشروط أمام بعض أقاربهن كأبناء أعمامهن ، أو أبناء أخوالهن فيغطين رؤوسهن ، و لكنهن يلبسن لباسا محددا للجسم كالبلوزة مثلا ، فيقعن بذلك في الحرام و الإثم .


 

 و شروط الحجاب الشرعي هي : 


 الشرط الاول

 أن يكون ساترا لجميع العورة 

 أجمع أئمة المسلمين كلهم  لم يشذ عنهم أحد  على أن ما عدا الوجه و الكفين من المرأة داخل في وجوب الستر أمام الأجانب .

 قال الجزيري في كتابه الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ج 5 / ص 54 :

 ( عورة المرأة عند الشافعية و الحنابلة جميع بدنها ، ولا يصح لها أن تكشف أي جزء من جسدها أمام الرجال الأجانب ، إلا إذا دعت لذلك ضرورة كالطبيب المعالج ، و الخاطب للزواج ، و الشهادة أمام القضاء ، و المعاملة في حالة البيع و الشراء ، فيجوز أن تكشف وجهها و كفيها . و عورة المرأة عند الحنفية والمالكية جميع بدن المرأة إلا الوجه و الكفين ، فيباح للمرأة أن تكشف وجهها و كفيها في الطرقات ، و أمام الرجال الأجانب . و لكنهم قيدوا هذه الإباحة بشرط أمن الفتنة . أما إذا كان كشف الوجه و اليدين يثير الفتنة لجمالها الطبيعي، أو لما فيهما من الزينة كالأصباغ و المساحيق التي توضع عادة للتجمل أنواع الحلي فإنه يجب سترهما ) .

 و كذا ورد في كتاب الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي ج 1 / ص 585 

 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]

 .أما تفصيل أقوال الفقهاء فى هذا الشرط فهي كالتالي :


 1  الحنفية

 قال ابن عابدين ( المتوفى سنة 1200 ه ) في كتابه رد المحتار ج 1 / ص 272 :

 ( تمنع المرأة الشابة ، و تنهى عن كشف الوجه بين الرجال لا لأنه عورة ، بل لخوف الفتنة ، أي : تمنع من الكشف لخوف أن يرى الرجال وجهها ، فتقع الفتنة لأنه مع الكشف قد يقع النظر إليها بشهوة )

 و قال الزيلعي ( المتوفى سنة 700 ه ) في كتابه البحر الرائق / كتاب الصلاة :

 ( تمنع المرأة الشابة من كشف وجهها بين الرجال في زماننا للفتنة )

 وقال الطحطاوي في حاشيته على مراقي الفلاح ص( 131 ) :

 (و مَنْعُ الشابة من كشفه لخوف الفتنة ،لا لأنه عورة )

 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]

 2  المالكية

 قال الدسوقي ( المتوفى سنة 1230 ه ) في حاشيته على الشرح الكبير للدردير ج 1 / ص 200 :

 (يجب ستر وجه المرأة و يديها إذا خيفت الفتنة بكشفها )

 وقال الدردير ( المتوفى سنة 1201 ه ) في كتابه الشرح الصغير/باب الصلاة :

 ( عورة المرأة مع رجل أجنبي منها أي : ليس بمحرم لها جميع البدن غير الوجه و الكفين ، و أما هما فليسا بعورة ، و إن وجب عليه سترهما لخوف الفتنة ) .

 و قال محمد الخطاب ( المتوفى سنة 954 ه ) في مواهب الجليل شرح مختصر خليل /كتاب الصلاة :

 (إن خشي من المرأة الفتنة يجب عليها ستر الوجه و الكفين )

 و قال القرطبي في تفسيره:ج 12 / ص 229: قال ابن خويز منداد  و هو من علماء المالكية :

 المرأة إذا كانت جميلة ،و خيف من وجهها وكفيها الفتنة ،فعليها ستر ذلك 

 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]

 3  الشافعية 


 قال الباجوري في حاشيته ج 1 / ص 141 :

 (عورة المرأة جميع بدنها عند الرجال الأجانب) 

 و في تحفة الحبييب

 (عورة المرأة بحضرة الأجانب جميع بدنها ) 

 وقال الشرواني في حاشيته على تحفة المحتاج/ باب شروط الصلاة :

 (عورة المرأة بالنسبة لنظر الأجانب جميع بدنها حتى الوجه و الكفين) 

 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]

 4  الحنابلة

 قال البُهوتي في كتاب كشاف القناع / باب الصلاة :

 ( و الكفان و الوجه من المرأة البالغة عورة خارج الصلاة )

 و قال المرداوي في كتابه الإنصاف :

 ( المرأة كلها عورة حتى ظفرها ) ، 

 وكذا ورد في كتاب المبدع شرح المقنع لإبراهيم بن مفلح المقدسي / كتاب الصلاة .

 و جاء في كشف المخدرات شرح أخصر المختصرات:

 ( كل المرأة البالغة عورة حتى ظفرها و شعرها مطلقا ، إلا وجهها في الصلاة ) .

 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]

 و هكذا ، فقد ثبت بالإجماع عند جميع الأئمة 

 ( سواء منهم من يرى أن وجه المرأة عورة كالشافعية و الحنابلة ، و من يرى منهم أنه غير عورة كالحنفية و المالكية ) أنه يجب على المرأة أن تستر وجهها عند خوف الفتنة بأن كان من حولها من ينظر إليها بشهوة . كما أنهم اتفقوا على جواز كشف المرأة وجهها ترخصا وضرورة كتعلم، أو تطبب ، أو عند أداء شهادة ، أو تعامل من شأنه أن يستوجب شهادة .


 

 الشرط الثانى


 ألا يكون زينة في نفسه، أو مبهرجا ذا ألوان جذابة تلفت الأنظار، 

 لقوله تعالى:{ و لا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها } [ النور :31 ] 
 و معنى {ما ظهر منها} أي بدون قصد ولا تعمد ،

 فإذا كان في ذاته زينة فلا يجوز إبداؤه ،و لا يسمى حجابا ،لأن الحجاب هو الذي يمنع ظهور الزينة للأجانب.فأين هذا الشرط مما تفعله المتحجبات المتبرجات بأنفسهن ؟فعلى من يريد أن ينسب حقا إلى الحجاب الشرعي أن يراعي فيه أن يكون من لون داكن،وأفضل الألوان لذلك اللون الأسود لأنه أبعدها عن الزينة و الفتنة ،كما يجب أن يكون خاليا من الزخارف و الوشي مما يلفت النظر


 

 الشرط الثالث


 أن يكون سميكا لا يشف ما تحته من الجسم ، 

 لأن الغرض من الحجاب الستر ، فإن لم يكن ساترا لا يسمى حجابا لأن لا يمنع الرؤية ، و لا يحجب النظر ، 

 لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه مسلم :
 ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما بعد : نساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ، و لا يجدن ريحها ، و إن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا و كذا ..)
 و في رواية مسيرة خمسمائة سنة .

 و معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كاسيات عاريات ) أي :كاسيات في الصورة عاريات في الحقيقة لأنهن يلبس ملابس لا تستر جسدا ، و لا تخفي عورة . و الغرض من اللباس الستر ، فإذا لم يستر اللباس كان صاحبه عاريا . 

 و معنى ( مميلات مائلات ) : مميلات لقلوب الرجال مائلات مشيتهن يتبخترن بقصد الفتنة والإغراء .و معنى (كأسنمة البخت) أي : يصففن شعورهن فوق رؤوسهن حتى تصبح مثل سنام الجمل،وهذا من معجزاته صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## ابو مؤمن

* الشرط الرابع

 أن يكون فضفاضا غير ضيق ولا يجسم العورة ولا يظهر أماكن الفتنة في الجسم ،

 وذلك للحديث السابق عن(الكاسيات العاريات) و ما تفعله بعض المتحجبات من ارتداء ملابس محددة للخصر و الصدر كالبلوزة و التنورة ، و لو كانت طويلة ، لا يفي بشروط الحجاب الصحيح

 

 الشرط الخامس

 ألا يكون الثوب معطرا ،

 لأن فيه إثارة للرجال، فتعطر المرأة يجعلها في حكم الزانية ،

 لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 (كل عين زانية ، و المرأة إذا استعطرت فمرت بالمجلس فهي كذا و كذا يعني زانية ) 
 رواه الترمذي . 

 أي كالزانية في حصول الإثم لأنها بذلك مهيجة لشهوات الرجال التي هي بمنزلة رائد الزنا .

 

 الشرط السادس

 ألا يكون الثوب فيه تشبه بالرجال ، أو مما يلبسه الرجال 

 للحديث الذي رواه الحاكم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : 

 ( لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجل يلبس لبسة المرأة ، و المرأة تلبس لبسة الرجل ) ،

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري و الترمذي و اللفظ له :

 ( لعن الله المخنثين من الرجال ، و المترجلات من النساء ) 

 أي المتشبهات بالرجال في أزيائهن و أشكالهن ، كبعض نساء هذا الزمان . 

 

 الشرط السابع

 ألا تشبه زي الراهبات من أهل الكتاب ، أو زي الكافرات ،

 و ذلك لأن الشريعة الإسلامية نهت عن التشبه بالكفار ، و أمرت بمخالفة أهل الكتاب من الزي و الهيئة ،

 فلقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص حينما رأى عليه ثوبين معصفرين  مصبوعين بالعصفر  :
 ( إن هذا من ثياب الكفار فلا تلبسهما ) 
 رواه مسلم .

 

 الشرط الثامن

 ألا يكون ثوب شهرة ،

 لقول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه ابن ماجه :
 ( من لبس ثوب شهرة في الدنيا ألبسه الله ثوب مذلة يوم القيامة ) 
 و ثوب الشهرة هو الثوب الذي يقصد بلبسه الاشتهار بين الناس كالثوب النفيس الثمين الذي يلبسه صاحبه تفاخرا بالدنيا و زينتها ، و هذا الشرط ينطبق على الرجال و النساء ، فمن لبس ثوب شهرة لحقه الوعيد إلا أن يتوب رجلا كان أو امرأة .
 [IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/2773/wwwuaekeyscom44oh7.gif[/IMG]
 و الشروط الثلاثة الأخيرة يجب أن تتقيد بها المرأة المسلمة سواء كانت في دارها ، أو خارجة عنه ، و سواء أكانت أمام أجانب عنها أم محارم . فالواجب على المرأة المسلمة أن تحقق كل هذه الشروط في حجابها ، و كذلك يجب على كل مسلم أن يتحقق أن هذه الشروط متوفرة في حجاب زوجته ، و كل من كانت تحت ولايته ،

 و ذلك لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري :
 ( كلكم راع ، و كلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ) ، 
 كما عليه أن يعود بناته منذ سن العاشرة على ارتداء الحجاب الشرعي ،

 و ليتذكر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه الحاكم: 
 ( الحياء و الإيمان قرنا جميعا ، فإذا رفع أحدهما رفع الآخر ). 

 و ليتذكر أخيرا قول الله تعالى :
 { فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم }
 [ النور : 63 ] .والله أعلم*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*
الحجاب رمز العفة* 
*دأبت بعض الأفلام بين فينة وأخرى على النيل من حجابك والهجوم عليه واصفة إياه بالتخلف والرجعية وعدم مواكبة التطور الذي نشهده حيث إننا نعيش عصر الفضائيات و الإتصالات والعولمة وتلاقح الأفكار وغير ذلك من مظاهر التقدم العلمي والتكنلوجي وكل ذلك دعايات الغرب الباطلة للنيل من الإسلام.*
 *والحجاب عبادة وليس عادة كما يظن البعض ...فقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ضده وهو التبرج وأمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته.* 
 *ما هو الحجاب؟* 
 *هو ستر المرأة جميع بدنها بما في ذلك الوجه والكفان عن الرجال الأجانب وذلك صيانة لها وتشريفا لمكانتها حتى تعرف بالعفة والطهارة فلا تتعرض للامتهان والأذى من ارباب الشهوات ومرضى القلوب.* 
 *(فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء برقم 13598)* 
 *من أمرك بالحجاب؟* 
 *إنه رب الأرباب....* 
 *قال الله تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً }الأحزاب59* 
 *قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (أمر الله نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين وجوههن من فوق رؤسهن بالجلابيب)* 
*وقال السيوطي رحمه الله : ( هذه آية الحجاب في حق سائر النساء ففيها وجوب ستر الراس والوجه عليهن )* 
 *وقوله تعالى "وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ" الأحزاب 53* 
 *وقوله تعالى"وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى" الأحزاب 33*
 *شروط الحجاب:*
 *1- أن يكون الحجاب ساترا لكل ما أوجب الله ستره من البدن حتى الوجه والكفين.* 
 *2- أن لا يكون زينة في نفسه ( كمن تغطي رأسها بخمار فاتن مزخرف ومزركش وتعقده بطريقة فيها فتنة تلفت الأنظار).* 
 *3- أن يكون فضفاضا غير ضيق لكي لا يصف الجسد.* 
 *4- أن لا يكون خفيفا أي ان يكون سميكا لا يشف.* 
 *5- أن لا يكون مبخرا أو مطيبا.*

*6- أن لا يشبه لباس الكافرات.* 
 *7- أن لا يشبه لباس الرجال.* 
*8- أن لا يكون لباس شهرة*
 *(فضيلة الشيخ ابن اعثيمين رحمه الله)*
 *استجيبي لله ورسوله:* 
 *قالت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها : (لما نزلت هذه الآية " يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ" خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسونها)* 
*وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : 
( ما رأيت أفضل من نساء الأنصار أشد تصديقا لكتاب الله ولا إيمانا بالتنزيل لقد أنزلت سورة النور : "وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ" قانقلب الرجال يتلون عليهن ما أنزل الله إليهم، يتلو الرجل على امرأته وابنته وأخته وعلى كل ذي قرابته فما منهن امرأة إلا قامت إلى مرطها1 المرحل2 فاعتجرت3 به تصديقا وإيمانا بما أنزل الله في كتابه).*
 *(الضياء اللامع من الخطب الجوامع للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص437)*

*1- كساء من صوف .*
 *2- برد فيه تصاوير رحل أو ازار فيه علم.*
 *3- لبسته أو لفته على جسمها.*
 *مفاسد نزع الحجاب:* 
*1- الفتنة : فإن المرأة إذا كشف وجهها حصل به فتنة للرجال.* 
 *2- زوال الحياء عن المرأة الذي هو من الإيمان ومن مقتضيات فطرتها.* 
*3- شدة تعلق الرجال ومتابعتهم إياها لاسيما إذا كانت جميلة وحصل منها تملق وضحك ومداعبة كما في كثير من السافرات.*

*4- اختلاط الرجال بالنساء فإن المرأة إذا رأت في نفسها مساوية للرجل في كشف الوجه والتجول سافرة لم يحصل منها حياء ولا خجل من مزاحمتهم وفي ذلك فتنة كبيرة وفساد عريض.*
  *(الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله)*

 *احذري أخيه:*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما : ...ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لايدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا )*

*ومعنى كاسيات عاريات هو أن تكتسي المرأة ما لا يسترها فهي كاسية وهي في الحقيقة عارية مثل من يلبس الثوب الرقيق الذي يشف بشرتها أو الثوب الضيق الذي يبدي تقاطع جسمها أو الثوب القصير الذي لا يستر بعض أعضائها..*
 *                ( فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء برقم 21302)*
 *حياء المرأة*  
*تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها : كنت ادخل البيت الذي دفن فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي فأضع ثوبي فأقول :انما هو زوجي وأبي ..فلما دفن عمر معهم فو الله ما دخلت إلا وأنا مشدودة علي ثيابي حياءا من عمر .)*
 *نصيحة على التجار :* 
 *على التجار مسؤلية عظمى إذ عليهم أن يجدوا البديل المباح وأن يكفوا عن بيع ما يخدش الحياء أو يكشف العورات وليحذروا مغبة فعلهم وليعلموا أن عليهم إثم ما يبيعونه وإثم من يلبسه إلى قيام الساعة من غير أن ينقص من أوزار من يلبسه شيء.*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

* معنى العفة* 

* إن العفة هي طلب العفاف والكف عما حرم الله سبحانه والاكتفاء بما أحل سبحانه وتعالى وإن كان قليلا*

* والعفة خلق إيماني رفيع .. العفة صبر وجهاد واحتساب ..*

* العفة قوة وتحمل وإرادة .. العفة صون للأسرة المسلمة من الأهواء والانحرافات .. العفة دعوة إلى البعد عن سفاسف الأمور وخدش المروءة والحياء .. العفة انتصار على النفس وتقوية لها على التمسك بالأفعال الحميدة .. العفة إقامة العفاف والنزاهة والطهارة في النفوس وغرس الفضائل والمحاسن في المجتمعات ..*

* إنها عفة الإسلام ، التي تضبط سلوكيات البشر عن الانحراف إلى مهاوي الرذيلة والانحطاط ، وتحفظهم عن الانخراط في الزلل وعدم ضباط اهواء النفس ..*

* فالنفس بطبيعتها كثيرة التقلب والتلون ، تؤثر فيها المؤثرات ، وتعصف بها الأهواء والأدواء ..* 

* والنفس بطبيعتها إذا أُطعمت طعمت ، وإذا فوضت إليها أساءت ، وإذا حملتها على أمر الله صلحت ، وإذا تركت إليها الأمر فسدت ..*

* والعفة تأتي لتهذيب هذه النفس وتزكيتها من أهوائها ، لتتجلى فيها مظاهر الكرامة الإنسانية ، وتبدو فيها الطهارة والنزاهة الإيمانية ..* 


* عوامل تحقيق العفة* 

* 1. تحقيق الإيمان الذي يُنشىء مملكة الضمير في نفس المؤمن فيستحضر الخوف والحياء وتذكر الآخرة واستشعار عظمة الله سبحانه ويكون باعثا على قمع النفس ودرءها عن تجاوز الحد .*

* 2. التربية الروحية من صبر ومجاهدة في ذات الله سبحانه ، بدوام الصلة بالله تعالى من ذكر ودعاء وتضرع وتبتل والتجاء إليه ، وقراءة للقرآن الكريم بتدبر وتأمل مع الفهم لمعانيه والتعقّل لأسراره وحكمه .*

* 3. تربية النفس بالصوم فإنه مما يعين على زكاة القلب ، وطهارة النفس ،وبه تنحصر وتضييق مجاري الشيطان .*

* 4. توعية الجيل المسلم بتعزيز المنافع والمصالح التي تنشئ العفة والتزام أمر الله سبحانه في الحياة اليومية ، مع بيان الآثار السلبية النفسية والاجتماعية والعقلية والروحية للنشء لكل من سلك طريقاغير طريق العفة .*

* 5. التقرب إلى الله سبحانه بالنوافل بعد الحرص العظيم على الالتزام بالواجبات .*

* 6. أن يطالع القلب أسماء الله وصفاته وأفعاله التي يشهدها ويعرفها ويتقلب في رياضها ، فمن عرف الله وحده بأفعاله وصفاته باعتقاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة الكرام ومن بعدهم من سلف الأمة الأخيار من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تشبيه هداه وأعانه وسدد على الخير خطاه .* 

* 7. انكسار القلب بكليته بين يدي الله تعالى والتذلل له سبحانه والخشوع لعظمته بالقول والبدن والالتجاء إلى الله عز وجل عما يصون النفس عن كل ما حرم الله سبحانه مع تقوية عزمه في مواجهة هذه المغريات والمثيرات في زمن يُسِرت فيه سبل الغواية .*

* 8. التوسع على النفس وأخذ المباح ، فالنفس بطبيعتها مجبولة على ما أودع الله فيها من فِطَر .*

* 9. تحين وقف الثلث الاخير من الليل الذي يتزل فيه الله سبحانه في السماء الدنيا لمناجاته ودعائه بالثبات على هذا الدين ولزوم الصراط المستقيم ، مع تلاوة كلامه والتأدب بآداب العبودية بين يديه ، ثم ختم ذلك بالاستغفار والتوبة النصوح فالله سبحانه يقول :*

* (( تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطعما ومما رزقناهم* *ينفقون ))*

* 10. البعد كل البعد عن كل طريق يحول بين القلب وبين الله تعالى وذلك لا يتحقق ولا يكون إلا بالبعد عن أنواع السيئات وألوان المحرمات وصور الموبقات ، فالقلوب إذا فسدت فلن تجد فائدة فيما يصلحها من شؤون دنياها ولن تجد نفعا أو كسبا في أخراها.*

* 11. التربية الفكرية من غرس المفاهيم والموازين الشرعية ذات العلاقة بالاستعفاف كالعلم بالأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بالجانب الأخلاقي في المجتمع المسلم والتعرف على بواعث وأسباب الانحراف الخلقي وآثار ذلك الانحراف على الفرد والمجتمع والتعرف على وسائل الإصلاح الذاتي والاجتماعي ومنهج التربية الإسلامية ووسائل الاستعفاف وإدراك دور المفسدين و أعداء الإسلام في إفساد المجتمع المسلم ومعرفة مكائدهم وخططهم في هذا المجال.*

* أسباب ضياع العفة*
* - الإعلام بأنواعه من مقروء ومسموع ومشاهد وما يبث من برامج تفسد العقل والروح مما يفسد على الناس عفتهم ويضعفها .* 

* - الإعجاب بنظم الغرب وتقاليده ، والانبهار بحضارته ومدنيته ، مما يدفع بكثير من الناس إلى السفر إلى مواقع تتجلى فيها إشاعة الفواحش بانواعها .*

* -استغلال المرأة وتجريدها من عفتها وتحريرها واستعبادها وإخراجها من بيتها للتمثيل والإبداع في مسابقات الجمال وعروض الأزياء والفنون الجميلة وغيرها مما يجلب الفساد والإفساد للمجتمعات .* 

* - تيسير المحرم وتكثير سبل الغواية وطرق الفاحشة وتنوعها في الأسواق والطرقات والمحلات والمراكز الضخمة والشركات الهائلة إلى غير ذلك .*

* - التساهل من المسلمين في إدخال الرجال والخدم في البيوت واختلاطهم في المساكن وأماكن الترفيه مع النساء والفتيات وضعاف النفوس .* 

* - الأسواق العامة وما فيها من اختلاط وتبرج ودعوة إلى الإثارة المحرمة من كشف للوجه وتجميل له وإبداء لمفاتن الجسد .* 

* - الدعوة لحرية الفن والترويج له وكسر القيود أمامه وصرف طاقات وشباب وعقول الأمة لهذا العفن .* 

* - وسائل ومنتديات الترفيه غير البريء كحفلات الموسيقى والرقص والغناء والمسارح الهابطة والنوادي المشبوهة ودور السينما الرديئة .*

* - غياب الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر والتساهل فيه وعدم الاهتمام به والرفع من شانه وأنه صمام المجتمع .* 

* - معوقات الزواج من مغالاة في المهور واشتراط التكاليف الباهضة للحياة الزوجية والمبالغة في اشتراط المؤهلات العلمية والمكانة الاجتماعية العالية للشباب مع اشتراط بعض الأسر الزواج لبناتهن حسب تسلسل أعمارهن .*

----------


## ymy

[align=center]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حجب الله بنات الامه ظاهراً وباطناً
جزاك الله كل خير
*[/align]

----------

